
To Decarbonize We Must Decomputerize: Why We Need a Luddite Revolution - voisin
https://www.notechmagazine.com/2019/10/to-decarbonize-we-must-decomputerize-why-we-need-a-luddite-revolution.html
======
verdverm
Or we keep advancing tech to reduce energy consumption (check out recent
interconnect articles as an example / TPUs etc) and solve more problems with
better compute.

------
jdauriemma
This article presents no evidence to back up its thesis.

